# Powerpoint hängt andauernd



## Any2711 (7. Oktober 2008)

Habe eine Präsentation erstellt, allerdings hängen einige Folien. Damit meine ich, dass sie mit einer Verzögerung beginnen und die Effekte andauernd stoppen. Wenn ich die Präsentation auf einem anderen PC abspiele dann klappt es zwar wunderbar ohne stoppen, dafür sind aber die Schriften und Effekte verändert (nicht alle aber einige). Wie kriege ich hin, dass auch die Schrift erhaltne bleibt, die ich gewählt habe. Ich muss die Präsentation dann meinem Kollegium vorstellen, leider kann ich da nicht meinen eigenen PC transportieren. 

P.S. Habe PowerPoint 2007


----------



## KingUrban (28. September 2009)

Hol dir die Schriftarten die du auf deinem Rechner hast auf den anderen Rechner und installiere die da, dann sollte beides gleich angezeigt werden.

Den Schriftarten Ordner findest du in der Systemsteuerung.

Grüsse KingUrban


----------

